# Respect For Guru Granth Sahib Ji: The Future



## kaur-1 (Nov 18, 2006)

*         Respect for Guru Granth Sahib Ji: The Future*
_By SSNews_
Nov 16, 2006, 19:36 


 




​                         Recent occurances on SikhSangat News such as the ridiculous Guilty verdict being given to a respected GurSikh that has lead youngsters in a campaign to ensure GurMaryada is followed in Gurughar across the UK has lead the Respect for Guru Granth Sahib Ji Campaign to ask itself questions about the way forward and is actively seeking the participation of the wider community in this process.

Bhai Jaswinder Singh has received little credit from the Panth for what he and his family have gone through. He has spent months away from his family and received a £7500 fine for his efforts. Faced with so many barriers anybody would ask themselves have we made a difference or are sangat still carrying on with their day to day activities, living in ignorance? Has the effort to prevent beadbi been worthwhile?

All these issues of beadbi would not exist if sangat were strong, and not easily manipulated. This is where we as a Nation fall down, in truth the majority of us do not understand our relationship with Guru Ji. It is inevitable that members of a campaign like this would ask themselves why they are going to carry out a morcha or take Guru Ji’s Saroop away from someone, what gives a few individuals the right to make that decision on behalf of the whole Sikh community, especially if the community as a whole are not making an issue of the beadbi?

Why is it that when it is our Guru being disrespected we do not accept any individual or collective responsibility?






​ 

This has lead many to say maybe it's time to put the ball back into the Sikh community’s court, to make the Panth feel responsible for all issues. The aims of Respect for Guru Granth Sahib Ji was to create an all-encompassing movement, not just an A-team that people think will come and sort the problem out. The Sikh community at large needs to ask itself whether it will take responsibility or continue to wash it's hands of any issue by passing the buck on to others?

The Sikh Community at large must ask itself how much does Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji matter?

How much disrespect or beadbi of Guru Ji is acceptable or tolerable?

Gurbani was meant to belong to everybody, the whole of mankind, equally - that's the meaning of 'Sarab Sanjhi Gurubani'. Yet, the community is in such a state that we as Sikhs ourselves are not following our duties to ensure Gurbani is respected as a bare minimum, let alone spreading it's message.

Gurbani is the Word of God - the Divine Message which manifested itself through the Gurus and in it's complete form is Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Maharaj.

The state of the community at present:

At a basic level, we are seeing Granthis answering their mobile phones in the middle of reciting Gurbani from Guru Ji. We are seeing Guru Ji being taken with the aid of Gurughar Parbandhak Committees and corrupt Granthis to party halls where meat and alcohol is regularly distributed. We are seeing lapse security on Gurughar leading to Saroops of Guru Maharaj being stolen and ripped and burned by hoodlums.

Far, far from seeing Gurudwaras using SikhiTotheMax Software to project the message of Gurbani and ensuring those who visit Darbar Sahib are definetly all given a chance to take away greater spiritual understanding. Far from seeing the Gurudwaras being run by people interested in investing Sangat's donations towards this rather than dodgy extensions or cladding the building in marble.

Why are Sangat not questioning why Gurudwara committees are investing donations in marble cladding instead of ensuring basic Maryada is met and the Divine Message of Guru Ji is spread?

Sangat ji are we going to shoulder any responsibility to demand the right things?






​ 

The next step for the Respect for Guru Granth Sahib Ji campaign is to develop into an all encompassing movement accepted, supported and sustained by the entire community. In achieving this for us to call ourselves a Panth NO LESS than the entire community must shoulder responsibility for instances of beadbi. We must support this campaign individually but also we need to approach our Gurudwaras, approach our Jathebandhia, approach any representative groups so we can also collectively come together and say enough is enough and the most fundamental, most basic disrespect that can be done in the Sikh religion is to disrespect Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Maharaj and we won't tolerate it.

This is the price we pay to call ourselves Sikh. No less, no more.
​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## Lionchild (Nov 25, 2006)

I really think that people over do it when it comes to "respect". We seem to think that the SGGs is like a god almost, to the point of nearly worshitping the it. What do we do now adays? we have a seperate room and a "bed" for the SGGS, we put garlands on it, we sometimes even offer the SGGs water and incense plus food. Whatever happended to simpleness? Isn't just as respectful if we place the SGGS in a cool/warm dry place? and also, some of the rituals that have come into comman place, are just plain stupid.

Actually, we seem to have a phobia of the SGGS being displayed to the public, or for that matter, our own community reading the SGGS. I've noticed that many people seem to think that only a granthi can read it, touch it. Well aren't we making more a of a disrespect by not reading it? perhaps many of our community issues would be solved by reading more of our gods words, and not a sant or fortune teller.

Maybe it's because our community is now obsessed with tradition and places an emphesis on image and rituals rather than philosophy and meditation.

Good post btw Kaur -1


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 1, 2006)

i would like to point out that maintaining a copy of quran goesnot require the elaborate rituals involved with SGGS.

yes..i agree certain parts of the rituals/maryada involved is perfectly fine..but as lionchild pointed out..certain rituals are going overboard...

at the end.....God gave us Buddhi and Vivek...let us use those.


----------



## KS Singh (Dec 14, 2006)

I think once a sikh has learned all of the daily prayers and I mean understand them word for word and the meaning behind the sentences then they should be able to read the SGGS.  Otherwise reading from SGGS would just be ritualistic as if we cannot even understand the daily prayer, in full, then why should we elevate ourself to reading directly from the SGGS.  Until that time comes I am more than happy to just bow down as low as I possibly can to the SGGS.  As Sikhs SGGS our path to God so it the most valued possesion on this earth to us.  If I ever leave my religion I will transfer my respect to what ever it is that religion worships, however, until then my respect will stay with SGGS first and formost - otherwise aren't I just pretending?


----------



## sahilmakkar1983 (Dec 19, 2006)

Guru Fateh

Are KS singh bhai

kammal kar diti

u said the 101% rite thing, that we must try to understand the SGGS first, 
the SGGS what i have read, tells us the way to reach the GOD within this life,
but it also says that there is no use of reading, if u cant understand it,
by Reading we are not giving our respect to our Gurus,
but we need to understand it,
then need to follow

It is message of our GURUS to us, so that after them, we can judge what is right or wrong,
this is true our GURUS are always with us,

SGGS tells us truly the importance of SATGURU in our life


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 20, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das thereby finds logic that why Prof Gurmukh Singh ji did not bow to Darbar Sahib without Granthi sitting as Tabbya.It was an accusition on him for such thing.

But it is more to do with mind rather.


----------



## ekonam (Oct 31, 2009)

Lionchild said:


> I really think that people over do it when it comes to "respect". We seem to think that the SGGs is like a god almost, to the point of nearly worshitping the it. What do we do now adays? we have a seperate room and a "bed" for the SGGS, we put garlands on it, we sometimes even offer the SGGs water and incense plus food. Whatever happended to simpleness? Isn't just as respectful if we place the SGGS in a cool/warm dry place? and also, some of the rituals that have come into comman place, are just plain stupid.
> 
> Actually, we seem to have a phobia of the SGGS being displayed to the public, or for that matter, our own community reading the SGGS. I've noticed that many people seem to think that only a granthi can read it, touch it. Well aren't we making more a of a disrespect by not reading it? perhaps many of our community issues would be solved by reading more of our gods words, and not a sant or fortune teller.
> 
> ...



well said...just like to add a few things that go along with what you have said, you are right how people and especially akj group treat the "gain guru" as god  can these people tell me HOW this granth is made ,
it is printed on big press machines in india the printed paper gets glued together and when shipped to shops it is sold and the people who sell the granth , step on it to reach up higher , when showen the papers are flicked to show the quality ???then all of a sudden you bring it home put it on four legs and rap it in cloth ..and there you have it GOD !!! i have written this not to disrespect guru granth sahib as "gain" 
unless you do what it says in every line nam jap nam jap nam jap you can carry it on your head all your life ....you will never  reseve gods blessing.


----------



## harbansj24 (Nov 1, 2009)

ekonam ji,

I agree with the spirit of what you say.

But please tell me where have you seen the shopkeeper stepping on SGGS?
Here in Delhi SGGS is sold only on prior booking with Delhi Sikh Gurudwara Management Committee (DSGMC). They require 5 Gursikhs (Male or female) to take possession. It is taken from Sukh asan asthan of Gurudwara Rakabganj. Bhaiji does proper Ardas before handing it over.

Even private shops selling Sanchi stack them respectfully wrapped in white cloth and packed in cardboard box. Hence I am quite surprised by your statement.


----------



## ekonam (Nov 1, 2009)

Many shops in small town sell gutkas and other books that have gurbani in them, there placed on the floor , may be with a small cloth under the gutka , but beside the point .
i made earlier  is that guru granth is available on c.d. now the only respect with a c.d is when you are reading it is to read and try understanding it , as far covering your head ...well it is bramun vaad ....washing your hands etc,etc,


----------



## ekonam (Nov 1, 2009)

may i ask why take five people , why the ardass , and some people splash water along the way!!!!!, does this mean the path is clean , or the ardass is a clearway or a permission from the guru....we are treating the GAIN as GOD, it is not GOD , it does have gods teaching but certainly is not god.
igAwn gurU Aqm aupdyso...
guru qy igAwn pwieA Aq KVg krwrw.....
my Apxw gur pus dyiKA

dyhI kwcI kwgd imkdwrw ]
bUMd pvY ibnsY Fhq n lwgY bwrw ]

as you can see in this shabad  the human (flesh) man or woman is tempory
and the paper well dissolve with water , and it won't take a moment.

our guru,god, satguru, sant, does not die .....siqgur hyrw sdw hy nw Avy nw jwie
 auho AbnwsI purKu hy sb my ryhw sumwie.........this is our god , guru, satguru, sant, jan, we cannot give anyother examples on the outside


----------



## ekonam (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the commit and glade you liked it :happy::happy:


----------



## ekonam (Nov 1, 2009)

what is RESPECT....here is an example...
2 sons live outside in india...there ****her sends them a letter from abroad...
letter:- by beloved sons please harvest all the crops and sell them the rate is excellent we can may double the profit"
he sents this letter to both sons living in 2 different stats...
one opens the letter and does as his told...makes the profit,
the other get the letter, "dhuff" the letter puts it down reads it in a month does ardass , by the time he reads and does what was asked...toooo late 

is that respect....


----------

